# Powdered Peanut Butter.



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I spied this the other day at Wally's and was just about floored, I have never heard of this.
Anybody tried this? How is it, and does anyone know how much longer it would last on the shelf than regular peanut butter?

BetterBody Foods PB Fit Peanut Butter Powder, 8 oz, (Pack of 6) - Walmart.com


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

I am sorry, but that just wrong! Peanut butter is a staple of life! You need a way to turn those peanuts you grow in your garden into sweet wonderful peanut butter. Here is the way:

Grain Mill Peanut Butter+Plus Accessory - Country Living Products

Yes, it is a bit spendy, but for God's sake people! IT IS FREAKIN' PEANUT BUTTER!!!!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have tried the Jif powdered peanut butter. The boys scoutmaster took a package to summer camp and they brought some home for me to try. The texture wasn't the same as regular peanut butter, it does contain a lot less fat than regular peanut butter. I used it in some cookies we made. If I recall correctly they also make a chocolate version.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Been wanting to try it.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

What's next? Dehydrated water!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Emergency Essentials has powdered PB on sale as usual .... Search results for: 'peanut butter' .... you'll find the cost much better than the retail shelf .... if you want PB for the long term it's the way to go ... some of the new fat free and oilless PB does stores better than the old veggie oil loaded stuff ...


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Dunno the point from a prepper stance. Regular peanut butter, properly stored, has a great shelf life already. Does the powder really increase that any? In a SHTF scenario you would need clean water to reconstitute the stuff, and that may not be readily available depending on how sideways things got.

But I could see it being very handy in cooking. You ever try to mix peanut butter up into anything? What a PITA.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Dunno the point from a prepper stance. Regular peanut butter, properly stored, has a great shelf life already. Does the powder really increase that any? In a SHTF scenario you would need clean water to reconstitute the stuff, and that may not be readily available depending on how sideways things got.
> 
> But I could see it being very handy in cooking. You ever try to mix peanut butter up into anything? What a PITA.


regular peanut butter DOES NOT store long term - the oils go rancid - noooo way around that .... long term starts at 5 years - it's not counted in months .... just like anything else with determined expiration - stock but rotate ....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Got to agree with Ralph ,, you need water for that ,, no water ,, no PB .. Or any powder crap food .


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> What's next? Dehydrated water!


Our firm holds the patent on that product


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Mrs SP uses it in healthy deserts. It is not bad at all. We have never tried to make a PBJ sandwich with it though. It does make mixing much easier.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said: "In a SHTF scenario you would need clean water to reconstitute the stuff, and that may not 
be readily available depending on how sideways things got."

So....I don't get this. You say that powdered Peanut butter needs to have Clean Water mixed into it. Okay...no 
mystery there. But you finish by saying that clean water may not be available. Seems to me that if you don't
have clean water...YOU MAY NOT BE AVAILABLE. Clean water is the most important resource of all. If you don't
have that...you have bigger problems than how you're going to reconstitute you peanut butter! Just seems like a 
misplaced priority. Sort of like saying I'm not pumping up my tires because there might not be any air available.

I have enough water that I can easily enjoy a few luxuries...and peanut butter powder could be one. I have put 
into my larder a large amount of regular butter powder as well...I feel butter makes many foods taste better...of 
course only when REAL butter is no longer around.

One thing I would like others to comment on...What is the shelf life of regular Peanut Butter (creamy or crunchy
style...I don't care which one...!)??

Grim


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Got to agree with Ralph ,, you need water for that ,, no water ,, no PB .. Or any powder crap food .


Stick a spoonful in your mouth, it'll be ok.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Got to agree with Ralph ,, you need water for that ,, no water ,, no PB .. Or any powder crap food .


Well if you got no water you don't have to worry...your dead in 3 days!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> What's next? Dehydrated water!


Here you go.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Got to agree with Ralph ,, you need water for that ,, no water ,, no PB .. Or any powder crap food .


let's get REAL here .... if you don't have the few ounces to reconstitute powdered PB - you're crap out of life all together - how are your cases of rancid Jif going to save you?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> What's next? Dehydrated water!


#dehydratedbeer


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Grim Reality said:


> Seems to me that if you don't have clean water...YOU MAY NOT BE AVAILABLE. Clean water is the most important resource of all. If you don't
> have that...you have bigger problems than how you're going to reconstitute you peanut butter!
> 
> One thing I would like others to comment on...What is the shelf life of regular Peanut Butter (creamy or crunchy
> ...


Tis a fine post it is and true... if ye nah have water.. your feckless (irresponsible.)

a Jar PB will last about 2 years give or take a wee bit

powdered PB may taste like crap, but its filling it is


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> Tis a fine post it is and true... if ye nah have water.. your feckless (irresponsible.)
> 
> a Jar PB will last about 2 years give or take a wee bit
> 
> powdered PB may taste like crap, but its filling it is


In a SHTF, grid down, whatever scenario; powdered pb will be the best pb you ever had.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Powdered anything for that matter!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

We like it on ice cream. 
In a hiking mode it is a nice light weight source of fiber/protein for a hike.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Grim Reality said:


> Ralph Rotten said: "In a SHTF scenario you would need clean water to reconstitute the stuff, and that may not
> be readily available depending on how sideways things got."
> 
> So....I don't get this. You say that powdered Peanut butter needs to have Clean Water mixed into it. Okay...no
> ...


Water shortages come in a variety of degrees. CLEAN water is usually the first to go. So if you don't have very much water, would you wanna have to use it to reconstitute dinner when you coulda just had a jar of peanut butter in the first place?
Things you learn living in a desert.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Believe It or Not!

Someone has figured out how to dehydrate Alcohol (the type you drink!). It comes as a powder. Some states
are banning it saying abuse potential (and getting into the hands of kids) is too high!

No BS.

Grim


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Grim Reality said:


> Believe It or Not!
> 
> Someone has figured out how to dehydrate Alcohol (the type you drink!). It comes as a powder. Some states
> are banning it saying abuse potential (and getting into the hands of kids) is too high!
> ...


Kids these days are stupid. Ever seen the videos of them "smoking" alcohol? And they snort bath crystals.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

This old thread needs an update!

I have questions...

Now that powdered peanut butter has been out for a while...

What are you thoughts?

What’s a good brand? What is the shelf life? How have you used it? Favorite recipes? Is this a worthwhile food prep?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Future Essentials sells Peanut Butter in cans and they claim a 15 year shelf life. 

As pricy as it is, it better.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

txmarine6531 said:


> Kids these days are stupid. Ever seen the videos of them "smoking" alcohol? And they snort bath crystals.


Don't forget "snorting condoms"


----------



## Naijomii (Jun 8, 2018)

It also makes wonderful dog treats as an fyi, sure not in a shtf scenario but in a day to day application. Its better for them then normal pb due to the removed fats so they say. The treats I make mine are like soft cookies and though a bit bland edible by pups and people alike, just ask my hubby about the weird shaped cookies he stole off the cooling rack one day. And I do not feed my dogs anything I would not eat myself, heck their wet food on treat days looks and smells far better then any canned meat I've tried.


----------

